# Assassination attempt on Pto Vallarta's police chief



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

This morning at approx. 8AMCDT, a armed commando shot at and threw two hand grenades at a car carrying Puerto Vallarta's new police chief. The second grenade incinerated the car, as well as a taxi cab that was near by. Minor injuries with the exception of a small child who was at the scene and hit by shrapnel, in serious condition. Not good for tourism by any means


----------



## CACohenDVM (May 28, 2012)

Isvghiscreal? I thought PV was safe?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Granazado a Policías Municipales - YouTube

If you go to other travel boards, like TA, you will encounter alot of PV "White Nights" Ex pat's who will brow beat you over and over it's as safe as Disneyland, though I've never seen a flying Dumbo down there. Then you get the consumate WER'E JUST TRYING TO HELP! Personally, I'm sticking to the Yucatan from now on. I feel bad, because I know some native business owners in PV, and they have been suffering due to the economy, and now this.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I've read your prior posts on this forum, and judging by the content and your concern about crime ... Mexico is probably not the country for you to be visiting. Different strokes for different folks. It does seem, however, that you have a particular ax to grind with Puerto Vallarta, and the boosters of the city who, I'll agree, can be a bit 'over the top' in their attempts to wipe the slate clean. But I do think you'll be happier in other countries. Best of luck with your search. :cheer2:


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Longford said:


> I've read your prior posts on this forum, and judging by the content and your concern about crime ... Mexico is probably not the country for you to be visiting. Different strokes for different folks. It does seem, however, that you have a particular ax to grind with Puerto Vallarta, and the boosters of the city who, I'll agree, can be a bit 'over the top' in their attempts to wipe the slate clean. But I do think you'll be happier in other countries. Best of luck with your search. :cheer2:


Sir, no offense, but you do not know me. Also a "bit over the top" is a bit of a understatement when I comes to these individuals. As a result, PV has lost it's luster because of this, and I am not the only one. I have had some of the best times of my life down there, and have met several gorgeous women there who I had relationships with who were from the west coast of the USA. Anyone who is familiar with Pto Vallarta, and has been going there for a number of years know exactly what I am speaking of. I prefer the Yucatan now, and this is one of the reasons why. I have been staying at the same AI adults only in cancun for 7 years now, and many members of the staff are family. Everything is there, great beach, food, bars, women, so I literaly stay on the resort there %95 of the time and feel thoroughly safe!:clap2:

BTW, thanks for the plug on the Fox Network Gary! I know your rooting for my Cardinals!


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Would you please post a link or a reference to the attack?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

RPBHaas said:


> Would you please post a link or a reference to the attack?


This is a English translation from Google:

Noticiaspv.com had this, this am:
Note this is a Google Translation. I corrected some of it in Red for clarification. 

Recap: Narcomensajes Granadazo and the Director of the Police
October 16, 2012



Military apprehend three more granadazo to state police patrol
Hospitalized the director of police with a bullet in the foot
Police investigate cyber ​​narcomensajes in morelos
They executed the director of police tepatilán
Police chief supports error fire his gun
* Police assault journalists who came to cover the story

* Three grenades were detonated and the gunmen left a van with weapons

The goat horn AK 47 Assault Rifle bursts and explosions caused by grenades, warned residents of Colonia Emiliano Zapata that something was happening in the street crossing with Basilio Badillo Insurgentes yesterday morning.

The people sliding and the screams of terror, led to this scene provoked panic and to see a Suburban engulfed in flames, driving on Insurgentes Street towards the city center.

A second explosion was heard at the intersection of Insurgentes and Lazaro Cardenas, where besides the goat horns AK 47 Assault Rifle roared. A third grenade exploded at the same intersection and shattered the windows of some businesses, flew through the air.

The shooting broke out at the time and later began to report based CARE, an auto accident in that intersection, however, the agents arrive at the scene, they realized that it was a shootout against the van he was traveling Commissioner of Municipal Public Security, Roberto Rodriguez Preciado.

That led to the mobilization of municipal, state, judicial, military and federal, who soon arrived at the place where the clash happened.

That was 07:50 pm, just as many children were in school, when the alarm was given.

Several municipal public security units approached the scene, detecting in the corner of Lazaro Cardenas and Insurgentes, a Suburban burning a whole also fire struck a Nissan Tsuru, taxi 192 Site 9, circulation plates 3799-GMH.

Shouting agents demanded the presence of fire department personnel, arriving a few minutes later the B-13 units and another, and Red Cross ambulance, same as they realized that the place was injured, but not gravity.

Later agents realized that inside the store Oxxo, located at the corner of Insurgentes and Francis I. Madero had gotten a woman carrying two children, to take refuge in the cafeteria area.

The officers removed the children Lizeth Hernandez and Alejandro Mariscal, 9 and 7 years old, who had injured themselves in different parts of his body, but the most delicate was the younger, who had severe injuries to his legs.

They were put in a taxi and taken to the clinic 42 Social Security, where internees were later removed and the child was taken to hospital Cornerstone.

It also reported that a taxi aboard a gunman came to the base of Fire, it was one of the escorts of the Municipal Public Security Commissioner and which was identified only as David, this presented a possible fractured right arm therefore was approached by an ambulance and taken to hospital Ameri Med

In Red Cross reported an injured person was a male who was rushed to the Regional Hospital and then took him to testify before the prosecutor of the common law.

When the scene arrived the staff of the Attorney General of the State, under the sub regional delegate, Oscar Canales, who was carrying two prosecutors, being the lawyer Victor Hugo Orozco Jimenez Arreola and Salvador Ledezma, who had supported by an actuary each.

Meanwhile the place came only expert of the Institute of Forensic Sciences, being the lawyer Carmen Ramirez Cano, whom prosecutors were coordinated to begin work.

Insurgentes Street was closed from Basilio Badillo, until Aquiles Serdan, the Venustiano Carranza, the Lázaro Cárdenas and Francisco I. Madero, Avocado Street to Constitution, no passes, fewer journalists and petty Televisa less!, That was the order that gave the municipal public security controls.

PGJ staff met with the Commissioner of Public Safety, Roberto Rodriguez Preciado, who told investigators that the attack began after the petrol station about Gutierrez.

Among Basilio Badillo and Venustiano Carranza, who had detected traces of explosive caps and therefore the criminal and PGJ staff began work.

For those moments had arrived military personnel reguardaron the same scene, while PGR personnel reached by the regional commander and public prosecutor of the courts, who began to comb the area in search of signs.

In addition to detecting the Suburban and the taxi burned, they realized that before them was the restaurant "San Lucas", where there was another grenade detonated on the sidewalk, affecting the glass door, and a window of a van Cherokee , in white, with plates JHV-29-96, Jalisco.

Some found plain goat horn AK 47 Assault Rifle, warheads, missiles deformed a broken lens, at least one grenade fuze, a bloodstained huarache, like a facial toatilla.

The expert found that business in the paint curtain Comex, and impact on the front wall of pharmacy Guadalajara, at least 16 impacts.

An eyewitness taxi driver at the time revealed to investigators that the Suburban was being correteada two compact cars in white, from where he came shooting, which amounted to see from one of the cars threw something at truck and started to throw much light from below.

"He was the truck here and threw another, then got out of the van four armed individuals in civilian clothes and began shooting at the cars that were in the Lázaro Cárdenas, but someone covered over so they could escape" he said.

Furthermore it emerged that one of the guards and the police chief, rushed to the Avocado Street, where oncoming patrol PV-159, lowering agents and the same police chief gunpoint and his escort, since the fact plainclothes walking, empecherados and also without appearing to his people, caused a confusion.

By identifying the police chief, approached him, burst into reverse, but reached to hit at least two vehicles with the right rear door, in this way and the gunmen reached atoraron biggest advantage and escaped.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> This is a English translation from Google: …


Start digression.

I guess I have never looked at a Google translation of anything substantive. It is pretty bad. I frequently use google to translate things I have written in Spanish back into English. I find it is a good way to check my Spanish. If it comes back into English incorrectly, sometimes it is because I did something wrong. But apparently, Google can mess up the English even if the Spanish is correct.

End digression.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> This morning at approx. 8AMCDT, a armed commando shot at and threw two hand grenades at a car carrying Puerto Vallarta's new police chief. The second grenade incinerated the car, as well as a taxi cab that was near by. Minor injuries with the exception of a small child who was at the scene and hit by shrapnel, in serious condition. Not good for tourism by any means


meh. This sort of stuff happens a lot, not just in Mexico. People didnt stop going to the movies after that wacko shot up the one north of the border, did they? Nope.

They attempted....probably will try again too. Just as long as its not you as the target you will be fine. PV is a beautiful place to visit...just watch your back and understand your surroundings. You should be doing this all the time, not just in Mexico. Look out for number 1 because nobody will do it for you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Uecker_seats said:


> I prefer the Yucatan now, and this is one of the reasons why. I have been staying at the same AI adults only in cancun for 7 years now, and many members of the staff are family. Everything is there, great beach, food, bars, women, so I literaly stay on the resort there %95 of the time and feel thoroughly safe!:clap2:


I think it's a shame that you're so concerned about your safety in Mexico that the only place you can relax and enjoy yourself is at an AIresort cut off from the rest of Mexico. But, as they say, to each his own.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> …
> Everything is there, great beach, food, bars, women, so I literaly stay on the resort there %95 of the time and feel thoroughly safe!:clap2:
> …


To each his own. I stay in the neighborhood where I live 95% of the time and feel perfectly safe. There is a mercado, tiendas, video salas, friends and pretty much everything I need.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> Sir... I have been staying at the same AI adults only in cancun for 7 years now, and many members of the staff are family. Everything is there, great beach, food, bars, women, so I literaly stay on the resort there %95 of the time and feel thoroughly safe!:clap2:


Many years a go, SWMBO and I went to a Club Med on Guadalupe. You are correct it is a great world, and it felt like summer camp for adults (so what if they took your towels away after the first night!), and many, many people went there and just stayed. We decided we wanted to go into town and had to take a local bus to get there. The difference between the town and the resort was staggering...we realized then that Club Med was not Guadalupe, but just used its beach. If we hadn't taken the local bus, we'd have never seen Guadalupe for what it was.

Saying this, I would gladly go again to a AIresort, there is a lot to it, it is like taking a cruise without the ship, but to think that it is comprehensively indicative of the country in which it is located is false, any more than WDW is Orlando or Kissemee or even Florida - and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I've done AI's in several locations and they are relaxing and fun for a day or two but gawd they can get boring. This past winter we booked a week at Excellence Punta Cana and after 4 days I was ready to get out of there... we decided to take the bus to Santo Domingo about 4 or 5 hours away for the last few days and everyone told us we were going to be murdered for sure!! Didn't we know how incredible dangerous Dominican Republic was out of the AI's... ?? We walked out of the resort pulling our luggage behind us and waved down a taxi who took us to the bus stop and off we went to Santo Domingo. No other tourists in sight (and no one seemed to speak any English) but we some how made it and Santo Domingo was GREAT!! We went to a baseball game, gambled in the grand casinos, saw the colonial city and walked the malecon late into the night (or until early morning) 

The story wasn't all good however, in the end, we actually were almost killed.. 
 
the main street was EXTREMELY busy had no where to cross but after walking what seemed to be a mile or so we thought we would try it to just run across when it looked like we had a chance. There were 4 lanes and finally looked like an opening, but when we made a run for it one of the damn cars coming from the opposite direction was flying so fast that we ended up stopping on the yellow line to avoid being run over. We stood there completely trapped and turned sideways to avoid being road kill, while probably 3 dozen cars and tractor trailers sped by us going at least 40 or 50 MPH in all four lanes. If we had spread our arms out, we could have touched trucks whizzing past us going in opposite directions. When we finally was able to get across several people were clapping for us on the other side!!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

kito1 said:


> I've done AI's in several locations and they are relaxing and fun for a day or two but gawd they can get boring. This past winter we booked a week at Excellence Punta Cana and after 4 days I was ready to get out of there... we decided to take the bus to Santo Domingo about 4 or 5 hours away for the last few days and everyone told us we were going to be murdered for sure!! Didn't we know how incredible dangerous Dominican Republic was out of the AI's... ?? We walked out of the resort pulling our luggage behind us and waved down a taxi who took us to the bus stop and off we went to Santo Domingo. No other tourists in sight (and no one seemed to speak any English) but we some how made it and Santo Domingo was GREAT!! We went to a baseball game, gambled in the grand casinos, saw the colonial city and walked the malecon late into the night (or until early morning)
> 
> The story wasn't all good however, in the end, we actually were almost killed..
> 
> the main street was EXTREMELY busy had no where to cross but after walking what seemed to be a mile or so we thought we would try it to just run across when it looked like we had a chance. There were 4 lanes and finally looked like an opening, but when we made a run for it one of the damn cars coming from the opposite direction was flying so fast that we ended up stopping on the yellow line to avoid being run over. We stood there completely trapped and turned sideways to avoid being road kill, while probably 3 dozen cars and tractor trailers sped by us going at least 40 or 50 MPH in all four lanes. If we had spread our arms out, we could have touched trucks whizzing past us going in opposite directions. When we finally was able to get across several people were clapping for us on the other side!!!


If you had stayed in the boring AI resort, you wouldn't have had that exciting near-death experience!


----------



## DennyDaddy (May 3, 2011)

Hi....

Could somebody tell me please what
an AI is, that was spoken about!

Just wondering! 

Thanks
DD


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

DennyDaddy said:


> Hi....
> 
> Could somebody tell me please what
> an AI is, that was spoken about!
> ...


All inclusive resort. A little Disneyland set on a beach somewhere or another, totally divorced from the actual lives of the people who live just outside the resort.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> All inclusive resort. A little Disneyland set on a beach somewhere or another, totally divorced from the actual lives of the people who live just outside the resort.*


_*except the waiters, cooks, maids, busboys, bell hops - and the service people [also known as "the invisible people" in the resort]_

Editorializing a bit, Mickie? Nah, couldn't be...not you! You are so careful to hide your opinions. 

Oh, an "adventure" is that thing that scared the heck out of you at the time but has become a great story. WE had an adventure in Costa Rico, when out tour bus almost went off the side of a cliff...scared the heck out of us, really, but it is a story we tell others about. Maybe an adventure is something you survive that could have killed or injured you, or something in which you overcame obstacles...sort of like...let's see...becoming an expat and moving your life? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

I certainly do not understand the animosity towards AI resorts. In Pto Vallarta, yes, but not in Cancun, this is too weird. Besides meeting many wonderful friends at AI's in Cancun, lots of friendly Brits, including my dear Welsh friends Ian and Anita, I have made many friends who are employees at the resort I stay at, including being invited and being introduced to one of the bartender's families, where I was present at a wonderful dinner at his casa where there was singing and dancing, and also one of the maintenance men who I hit the bars with where he paid for all the beers. What I don't understand is the little clique of "friends" that have been meeting for 10+ years in "THEIR" Pto Vallarta, and spreading allot of money around, of course the locals are going to like them because of that..........


BTW, when the Cards go to the World Series Lenard, Your Tigers are GOING DOWN (Bobby Brown)


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I personally have nothing against AI's and if people enjoy them then good for them! I think they are very similar to cruises except at least the ship stops and you get to get off the boat most days. AI's most people are generally stuck (often out of irrational fear) in the resort area for the entire vacation. Although I suspect most people have no DESIRE to actually see the country. I have heard too many people comment at the "horrible sad poverty and scary" countryside they saw on the way into the resort from the airport...... I suppose AI's can be a good value for your money if you like to drink heavily and don't get bored easy but it is just not for me. However, for someone who is a driven career person normally working 60 hours a week who wants nothing other than to sit around and relax and drink then it may be the perfect vacation.... 

What I find most incredible with the ships and the AI's is the seat saving around the pool 
 
Most people know that the resorts have a saving chair policy. You can't claim chairs before a specific time, normally 8am or they will pick up your towel and you have to pay for it, normally $25 or $30. ouch!! So, many mornings I would be taking a stroll to the beach around 7:30 or 7:45 am and see some sad, tired and hungover looking people all standing around the pool with their towels in hand. They were waiting until after 8am when they could lay down their towel to "claim" their chair in the good spot, then head back to bed for a few hours before coming out to actually USE the chair. This is NOT my idea of a good time but they had been conditioned to this is how it was done and just accepted it!


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Uecker_seats said:


> I certainly do not understand the animosity towards AI resorts. In Pto Vallarta, yes, but not in Cancun, this is too weird. Besides meeting many wonderful friends at AI's in Cancun, lots of friendly Brits, including my dear Welsh friends Ian and Anita, I have made many friends who are employees at the resort I stay at, including being invited and being introduced to one of the bartender's families, where I was present at a wonderful dinner at his casa where there was singing and dancing, and also one of the maintenance men who I hit the bars with where he paid for all the beers. What I don't understand is the little clique of "friends" that have been meeting for 10+ years in "THEIR" Pto Vallarta, and spreading allot of money around, of course the locals are going to like them because of that..........
> 
> 
> BTW, when the Cards go to the World Series Lenard, Your Tigers are GOING DOWN (Bobby Brown)


Uek: As for me there is no animosity, different strokes for different folks and every type of life choice made is for a personal reason, so if AI's and cruises are your thing, then do it. I love cruises, BTW, probably more when I was working and running my business than now. Then I wanted to be catered to because I did all the catering. Now in retirement, on a day-to-day basis I am more in control of what I want to do, as opposed to have to do if you get my argument.

Now to get my PV supporters upset. One reason we chose Ajijic over PV, besides the climate, was the disconnect of people. We stayed there enough to know that there is no "unified" expat community. It is the nature of PV, being so large social groups tended to be more isolated in the every day. We met a group at BVG and we might as well have been in Miami. They were insular in their views, had little or no contact with day to day Mexico and were very happy (again their life choice). Wandering around PV was like being in a small city where there were too many people (this from a NYC boy) and too many of them were strangers by choice or by chance.

At Lakeside we found two small towns next to each other and even in the brief time there so far, we found a community. It does not mean that everyone was friendly with everyone else, of course not, but it meant that people at least knew of each other. Mention Gravy to people in Ajijc, they know who you mean, mention George from the Cruz Roja, and people know who you mean. It is an intangible, because it is so small town the feeling is that somehow we all have to get along because you never know when you will bump into someone and you want to be sure your reputation is a good one. Also, people tend to smile more and say hello - I suppose that is small town anywhere on the globe, right?

I am off in never, never land trying to explain an intangible feeling. Don't get me wrong, PV is a nice place to visit, it is lively and stays open late, with plenty of places to go, but it is not a community.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My animosity isn't towards the AI's, but toward the idea that it makes sense to move to a new country and ignore the country itself.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> My animosity isn't towards the AI's, but toward the idea that it makes sense to move to a new country and ignore the country itself.


We should keep in mind that it appears that the OP vacations at an AI in the Yucatan; he doesn't seem to actually live in Mexico. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I found it sad that the only way he feels safe here is by hiding from the supposed dangers of life in Mexico by sheltering in a "gated", so to speak, resort.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

isla verde said:


> we should keep in mind that it appears that the op vacations at an ai in the yucatan; he doesn't seem to actually live in mexico. As i mentioned in an earlier post, i found it sad that the only way he feels safe here is by hiding from the supposed dangers of life in mexico by sheltering in a "gated", so to speak, resort.



ahhhhh. Ok.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I went to an AI once and never again. Not that it was a bad experience but that it was a non experience. Not really fun, no local food, overpriced drinks. Did I mention no local food? Not that the food was bad, if you enjoy Applebees type generic food for the masses, it was that the cooks and waiters really did not have their heart in their work.
The best part was when I went to the outside bar the bartender would say, " What can I get you Governor?" Heck, I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

It's the way the modern tourist/traveler is gravitating to.............


----------

